# Is Advantage Wetlands being phased out?



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

I notice that most new Advantage items are in the Max4 pattern now. 
I hate to see the Wetlands pattern disappear.
Remember treebark? It seems like nothing ever came along to replace it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Brown on brown camo is the best regardless of what the marketers try and sell us. Most camo beyond a 150 yards appears as a black block to wildlife. Browns do not do this as they blend into the natural terrains. Black with brown works well also. Just break it up some to eliminate the outline!

We have some old brown on brown camo that when you see it in the field or wetland area it is very hard to pick up. Yet most others will stand out. Take your camera and set out your camo and walk off about 200 yards and snap the picture. The camera will show you what the wildlife see. I am a believer after seeing some of the new age camo this way. Brown on brown is by far the best!


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Have anyone checked out Columbia's marsh camo? How does that look outdoors?

I remember when Advantage Wetlands came out, early morning turned that into flourescent yellow...the only good place I found to wear it was in a freshly picked corn field.

Also, who here still wears the old brown camo w/ pride? I still have some and IMHO...wish it was still available. In fact, that old Bob Allen camo was pretty good stuff, too.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

The new marsh camo looks really good. it is like tha advantage wetlands the only difference is that it isn't yellow at all. my friend used it all year here in MI and he didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I still have my brown camo.... however this year I had to upgrade my jacket and nothing was available in brown as you all know... so I guess I will have to conform with the new camo paterns... not happy about it.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Is the Marsh camo same as the Delta Hunter X or is it different camo?


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Brown on brown camo is the best regardless of what the marketers try and sell us. Most camo beyond a 150 yards appears as a black block to wildlife. Browns do not do this as they blend into the natural terrains. Black with brown works well also. Just break it up some to eliminate the outline!
> 
> We have some old brown on brown camo that when you see it in the field or wetland area it is very hard to pick up. Yet most others will stand out. Take your camera and set out your camo and walk off about 200 yards and snap the picture. The camera will show you what the wildlife see. I am a believer after seeing some of the new age camo this way. Brown on brown is by far the best!


 :thumb: :withstupid:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i was looking at this store nearby me that carries stricktly cloths and i found this camo that was all brown it sort of looked like sand/mud/dirt mixed it was sort of like desert camo but a little different. i picked up two pairs of pants and it was only like $15-$20 for both pair together. i dont know if this is what you guys are talking about but i just wanted to let you know that there is brown camo still out there.


----------

